# معلومات عن السباكة من الكود العالمي



## م. رياض النجار (11 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سنبدأ بعون الله تعالى بعرض معلومات من الكود العالمي للسباكة إصدار 2009 تبعاً لترتيب فصول الكتاب, أي سنبدا به فصلا فصلا, عسى أن نستفيد منه بمعلومات مفيدة تساعدنا على تكوين تصور أوسع عن هذا المجال, ولن ينزل الموضوع مرة واحدة ولكن على فترات بحسب الجهد ومن قبل التوفيق من الله, وهذه دعوة للجميع في المشاركة فيه ولكن من دون استعجال, نبدأ بفصل وحتى ننتهي منه نبدأ بالذي يليه, وبالله التوفيق.​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 مايو 2011)

طب فين الكتاب بالأول
*****
****
***
**
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?daz912pc3x2phio​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 مايو 2011)

طبعاً الفصل الأول عبارة عن مصطلحات وجميعه بمرتبة واحدة من الأهمية, لذلك من الكتاب مباشرة اقرأ


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 مايو 2011)

بالفصل الثالث يوجد معلومات عن صرف مياه التكثيف
الميول يجب ان لا يقل عن 1/8 انش بالقدم
أصغر قطر ممكن لماسورة الصرف يتبع للاستطاعة التبريدية بالطن حسب ما يلي:
حتى 20 طن______________ 4/3 انش
من 20 حتى 40 طن___________ 1 انش
من 40 حتى 90 طن_______ 4/1 1 انش
من 90 حتى 125 طن_______ 2/1 1 انش
من 125 حتى 250 طن _________ 2 انش


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 مايو 2011)

وإذا كان اي معلومات إضافية من الفصل الثالث فنحن بالانتظار


----------



## خادم محمد (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 مايو 2011)

الفصل الرابع ومن هنا سأبدأ بجد أكثر
الشباب عم يناقشوا في هذا الفصل الأحواض والقواعد وبالانكليزي Fixtures وعم يقولوا أنها متنوعة ومختلفة باختلاف المكان الذي تركب فيه ومقسمين الأماكن إلى مجموعات.
البداية كانت من المنزل وعم يقولوا أنه لازم يكون على الأقل خمسة أمور موجودة وهي:
المرحاض - المغسلة - حوض المطبخ - حوض الاستحمام - مجموعة الغسالة
one toilet - one Lavatory - one Kitchen sink - one bathing unit - one washing amchine hookup


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 مايو 2011)

في فقرة أخرى عم يناقشوا وجود أكثر من بيت بالمبنى وعم يقولوا أنه لازم يتوفر نفس الأحواض اللي موجودة في البيت الواحد ولكن هناك استثناء وهو أنه كل 20 بيت يكون لهم جميعا مكان واحد لغسيل الملابس(هيك عندهم)


----------



## محب الحرمين (12 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله يا هندسة استمر واحنا معاك بس يارتي حد يعرفني ازاي بيدرج الصورة بالشكل السابق للمنتدي


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا المجهود الطيب . وشكرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 مايو 2011)

وفي فقرة أخرى (الله يعافينا) النوادي الليلية والمطاعم, قال شو عدد الأحواض بيتبع لعدد الأشخاص بس أقل شيء لازم يكون موجود هو كالآتي:
- مرحاض لكل 40 شخص (بس ما يفوت واحد وما يطلع مشكلة بعدين).
- مغسلة لكل 75 شخص.
- حوض نظافة واحد.
- براد مياه للشرب واحد لكل 500 نفر."طابور".
- اكيد ولا حوض استحمام.
بس قال في المطاعم مافي ضرورة لبراد المويه لأنه المياه تقدم على الطاولة (وبتنزل على الحساب)


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 مايو 2011)

في صالون التجميل أقل شيء من المتطلبات هو:
- حمام لكل 15 حرمة (شخص).
- مغسلة لكل 15 شخص.
- حوض استحمام لكل 15 شخص.
- حوض نظافة واحد.
- براد مويه لكل 100 شخص.
بس رجعوا علقوا وقالوا أنه في بعض الأكواد المطلوب بس مراحيض ومغاسل.
وقال اذا في حمامات خاصة لكل جنس عدد القواعد بيتقسم على كل جنس


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 مايو 2011)

يوجد جدول صفحة 77 و78 بخصوص عدد القواعد حسب المكان


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة للحمامات المنفصلة لكل جنس (بهالأيام صاروا أربعة) عم يقولوا أنه ما ضروري يكونو موجودين في:
- المكاتب التي مساحتها اقل من 1200 قدم مربعة.
- الاسواق التي مساحتها اقل من 1500 قدم مربعة.
- المطاعم اقل من 500 قدم مربعة.
- المغاسل (تبع الخدمة الذاتية) اقل من 1400 قدم مربع.
- صالون الحلاقة اقل من 900 قدم مربع.
- وطبعا بالبيت عندك يعني مو معقول الواحد بحمام وحرمتو بحمام تاني


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 مايو 2011)

وفي نقطة مهمة ذكروها الشباب وهي مشان الموظفين والزباين ووين رح نحط الحمامات.
قال لازم على مسافة معقولة وسهلة الوصول نسبيا, على بعد 500 قدم من أي موظف (وإلا الله يعين عمال النظافة) ومالازم يطلع أكتر من دور واحد لحتى يوصل (بعدين السلم....بتعرفوا القصة)
وطبعا هذا الكلام في المعامل والاماكن الصناعية.
ومشان المولات حمام بنص المكان وما اكتر من 300 قدم مشي والمسافة تقاس من المدخل الرئيسي لأي محل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 مايو 2011)

وهذه فقرة نسخ لصق كما كتبت
Some jurisdictions use a square-footage method to determine minimum requirements
in public places. For example, retail stores are rated as having an
occupancy load of one person for every 200 square feet of floor space. This
type of facility is required to have separate facilities when the store’s square
footage exceeds 1500 square feet. A minimum of one toilet is required for each
facility when the occupancy load is up to 35 people. One lavatory is required
in each facility for up to 15 people. A drinking fountain is required for occupancy
loads up to 100 people. Drinking fountains may not be installed in public
restrooms. Pay bathroom facilities are allowed, but these facilities must be
installed in addition to the minimum plumbing requirements for free facilities.
Public plumbing facilities must be identified with legible signs for each sex.​The signage must be readily visible and near the entrance to the toilet facility.


----------



## nofal (12 مايو 2011)

thank you brother


----------



## zanitty (13 مايو 2011)

فكره الموضوع رائعه جدا يا اخ رياض 
رائع كما عهدناك
استمر فانت تقوم بتقديم كورس مجانى لشرح كود السباكه العالمى
جزاك الله عن كل حرف فيه خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 مايو 2011)

تحياتي لمن مر وشكرا لمن علق
وامتناني لمن دعم وشجع
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 مايو 2011)

لنتابع
وقد وصلنا لفقرة يتحدثون فيها عن أحواض وقواعد المعاقين (نسأل الله العافية) وأول شي قالوا أنها ليست برخيصة يعني ما وين ماكان بتركب لأنك مسؤول عن هذا الشي عشان كده تأكد وادرس بشكل جيد قبل أن تقرر تركيبها.
ويجب التنسيق مع الكود المعماري لأنهما يعملان مع بعضهما في حالة المعاق...


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 مايو 2011)

طب يا فندم حنركبها فين, وفي قواعد معينة عشان كده؟
خلينا نشوف شو عم يحكوا الشباب.
بالبيت مالهاش لازمة
بالأماكن العامة مرحاض واحد ومغسلة واحدة (من النوع المناسب للمعاق طبعا)
بالفنادق الكبيرة والصغيرة يجب توفر مرحاض ومغسلة وحوض استحمام وحوض مطبخ حيثما يكون قابل للتطبيق
اذا في عندنا مجموعة من الشورات (showers) متل في مدارس اللياقة (Gym) لازم يكون في واحد مناسب للمعاق


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 مايو 2011)

وهنبدا بالتفصيل 
مرحاض المعاق
عم يقولوا انه المتسرع بفكر أنه حمام المعق خلاص هو مرحاض معلق وبس, بس ما بفكروا أنه يركبوا مسكات (Grab bars) ولا بفكروا بالأبعاد المطلوبة حول المرحاض, مع أنه لازم يفكروا.
الباب لازم يعطي مسافة قدرها 32 انش
المسافة بين مقدمة المرحاض والباب المغلق 48 انش
الباب لازم يفتح للخارج
عرض المقصورة على الأقل 60 انش
طول المقصورة 56 للمرحاض المعلق بالجدار و59 للمرحاض المثبت بالأرضية
مكان صرف المرحاض هو 18 انش صافي من الجدار بينما لغيره من المراحيض يكفي 15 انش
والكلام كله عن مرحاض المعاق


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 مايو 2011)

وماذا عن Grab bars
لازم يكون عندنا قطعتين واحدة تركب على الجدار الخلفي والثانية على الجدار الجانبي
التي تركب على الجدار الخلفي يجب ان يكون طولها على الأقل 3 أقدام = 36 انش, ولا يجب أن تبعد نقطة التعليق الأولى مسافة 6 انش عن الجدار الجانبي والمسكة يجب أن تمتمد مسافة 24 من مركز صرف المرحاض ( احسبها الصرف على مسافة 18 انش من الجدار نطرح منهم 6 انش مسافة تعليق يبقى 12 انش وطول المسكة 36 انش فالباقي 24 انش)


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 مايو 2011)

واللي على الجدار الجانبي يجب أن لا يقل طولها عن 42 انش وبنفس مستوى المسكة الخلفية, ونقطة التعليق الأولى على بعد ليس أقل من 12 انش من الجدار الخلفي
ملحوظة: الجدار الجانبي = الجدار الأقرب للمرحاض


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 مايو 2011)

المغسلة بتاع المعاق, اول شي يجب أن تركب في نفس المقصورة مع المرحاض, وتركب على الجدار الخلفي.
يجب أن تركب في الطريق الأقرب للمرحاض( نو ليس ثان) ليس أقل من 18 انش من مركز صرف المرحاض


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 مايو 2011)

وبالنسبة لمقاس وأبعاد المجموعة بشكل عام يوجد بعض الأريحية في اختيار الأبعاد 
راجع صفحة 82 آخر فقرة في الصفحة وبداية الصفحة 89
واذا في شي مانو مفهوم فقط اسال


----------



## mohamed alhmad (14 مايو 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله اللهم انفع بعلمه المسلمين 
وتقبل تحياتى يا م/رياض
اخوك محمد سيد


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 مايو 2011)

هذا ما لدينا لهذا اليوم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 مايو 2011)

Handicap Fixtures
Toilets
شكل اعتيادي, مرتفع عن الأرض أكثر من النوع لغير المعاق, ارتفاعه من 16 الى 20 انش من الأرضية والشائع هو 18 انش, ويتطلب 30 انش مركز-مركز (center-to-center) بين الجدار أو أي fixtures 
21 انش بين مقدمة المرحاض واقرب عائق.​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 مايو 2011)

Sinks and Lavatories
الشكل اعتيادي ولكن يجب وضعهم على ارتفاع يسمح لأصحاب الكراسي المتحركة باستخدامهم.
المغاسل تحتاج على الأقل 21 انش فراغ صافي أمامها , وهذه المسافة يجب أن تمدد ل 30 انش من مقدمة حافة المغسلة أو الكونتر (أيهما أبعد) من جميع الجوانب, - خلينا نقول عندك صندوق 30 * 30 انش ويمكن أن تضعه حول المغسلة فإنك قد حققت المتطلب الأول للمغاسل.
والكلام ينطبق على حوض المطبخ.
تاني متطلب هو الارتفاع المغاسل ليس أعلى من 35 انش ولحوض المطبخ أقصى ارتفاع 34 انش.
آخر متطلب هو بالنسبة لمواسير المياه الساخنة المكشوفة فيجب عزلها لحماية البني آدم من الحروق.
sink and lvatory faucets
The faucets must be located no more than 25 inches from the front edge of the lavatory or counter, whichever is closest to the user.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 مايو 2011)

Bathing units
المساحة المطلوبة حول حوض الاستحمام 1440 انش مربع ويمكن الحصول عليها بمسافة 30 انش من امام الحوض و48 من الجانب. أو 48 * 48 انش اذا كان هناك مشكلة في ابعاد الجوانب.
أحواض الاستحمام للمعاق تركب مع كرسي وقبضات (مسكات) grab bars.
قطر هذه المسكات هو 1.25 انش وتركب بمسافة 1.5 انش من الجدار, الطول على الأقل 2 قدم.
اثنتين من هذه المسكات تركب على الجدار الخلفي واحدة فوق الأخرى وبشكل أفقي طبعا, الأولى على ارتفاع 9 انش من حافة فيضان الحوض, أما الأخرى على ارتفاع بين 33 و36 انش من الأرضية.
مسكات إضافية يمكن تركيبهافي نهاية الحوض وبنفس ارتفاع أعلى واحدة من التي تركب على الجدار الخلفي, بشكل أفقي طبعا, والمسكة التي فوق الحنفية (Faucet) على بطول 2 قدم.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 مايو 2011)

الحنفية أو خلاط الموية يجب ان تركب تحت المسكات, ويجب أن تفتح بقوة 5 باوند كطاقة قصوى,
شور مع هوز (Hand-held shower) مطلوب وبطول على الأقل 5 أقدام.
بالنسبة للمقعد يركب على الجدار الجانبي و16 انش عرضا ويمتد على كامل طول الشور, ارتفاعه بين 17 و19 انش من الأرضية.
بالنسبة للشور مع كرسي يجب تركيب مسكتين (قبضتين) على ارتفاع بين 33 و36 انش ويشكلان حرف L الأولى فوق الكرسي بطول 36 انش والثانية على الجدار الجانبي بطول 18 انش.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 مايو 2011)

الخلاط بتاع المويه يجب أن يركب في الجدار المقابل للكرسي, على ارتفاع بين 38 و48 انش من الأرضية, ولاننسى الهوز(hand-held shower) بالإضافة إلى شور معلق (showerhead) ولكن الهوز أساسي للمعاق وبطول 5 أقدام على الأقل.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 مايو 2011)

drinking units
توزيع المياه من براد المويه يجب أن يحدث على ارتفاع أقصى 36 انش فوق الأرضية, والفتحة تقع في مقدمة الوحدة والماء يخرج إلى الأمام بمسافة 4 انش.
المسافة المطلوبة أمام الوحدة 30 انش و48 انش في الجوانب.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 مايو 2011)

معلومات إضافية في الصفحات من 83 الى 87


----------



## عمروتكييف (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً يا م / رياض .............شرح هايل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

Standard Fixture Placement
المرحاض والبيديه: يتطلب 15 انش من مركز الصرف لأقرب جدار جانبي, وهذا يقودنا إلى أن هذه القواعد تتطلب أن تتوسط مكان من 30 انش على الأقل, وأحيانا في بعض الأكواد بيطلبوا 21 انش بين المرحاض او البيديه والعائق الأمامي.

المباول: أيضا يتطلب 15 انش من مركز الصرف لأقرب عائق جانبي, واذا بدنا نركب المباول جنب بعض وبدون فواصل المسافة من المركز للمركز يجب ان تكون على الاقل 30 انش, وايضا 21 انش مسافة فارغة من الامام .

المغاسل: نفس الكلام 15 انش من مركز الصرف للجوانب و21 انش للأمام.

تركب هذه القواعد بشكل جيد (وع الزيبق بالسوري) وبشكل مستوي تماما وتوضع بابعاد متساوية ومتناسقة بين بعضها البعض او مع الجدران الجانبية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

Securing And Sealing Fixtures
بعض القواعد تثبت على الجدران وبعضها الآخر على الأرض, وبغض النظر يوجد قواعد للتثبيت لازم نتبعها وهي:
القواعد المثبتة بالأرض مثل أغلب المراحيض المنزلية يجب أن تثبت إلى الأرض بواسطة فلنجة (closet flange) انا هيك ترجمتها.
بنركب الفلنجة بالأرض اول شي وبعدين بنركب ختم شمعي Wax Seal (بظن متل السليكون) , وطبعا البراغي bolt بتكون موضوعة على جانبي الفلنجة وآخر شي بنثبت المرحاض مع البراغي , وطبعا البراغي مصنوعة من النحاس او اي مادة مقاومة للتأكل والصدا.
يثبت المرحاض بشكل جيد لمنع تحركه باي اتجاه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

والتي تثبت على الجدران يوجد ليتل دفيرانت (little different) , القواعد يجب أن تعلق وتثبت بواسطة هانجر معتمد, طبعا هذه الدعامة أو وسيلة التعليق يجب أن تتحمل الوزن لتجنب حصول سترس أو ضغط على القاعدة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

توضيحات أخرى صفحة 89 و90


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

Typical Residential Fixture Installation
معلومات موسعة عن كل شيء بخصوص القواعد في الماكن السكنية من ناحية التركيب طبعا (من الصفر للواحد) طبعا هذا كلامهم.
في معظم القواعد الماء يدخل ويخرج من القاعدة, خط الماء الداخل يجب ان يحمى من التجمد والتدفق العكسي backsiphonage (والذي يعرف حسب معجم المصطلحات الهندسية The flowing back of used, contaminated, or polluted water from plumbing fixture or vessel into the pipe which feeds it; caused by reduced pressure in the pipe.)


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

يتم التغلب على التجمد عادة بالتحكم بمكان وجود الأنابيب, في المناخ البارد من المستحسن تجنب وضع الأنابيب خارج الجدران, واستخدام العزل مناسب لتخفيض مشكلة التجمد.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

أما التدفق العكسي أو الباكسفونيج يتم الوقاية منه باستخدام فجواة هوائية air gaps أو باستخدام مانع تدفق عكسي (عدم رجوع).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

الفجوة الهوائية تعرف حسب الكتاب نفسه في الصفحة 22 حسب الآتي
AIR GAP (WATER DISTRIBUTION): An unobstructed vertical distance through open air between the lowest opening from any pipe or faucet supplying water to a tank, plumbing fixture, or other device and the flood level rim of a receptacle is considered to be an air gap.
وبالعربي المسافة الرأسية الغير معاقة من أخفض مخرج من اي ماسورة او حنفية تعطي الماء لأي قاعدة وحافة مستوي الفيضان

بظن انها واضحة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

Shower valves and combination tubshower valves are required to be balanced pressure, thermostatic, or combination balanced-pressure/thermostatic valves. Mixing valves for tubs and showers must be set so that the maximum water temperature available at the device will not exceed 120°. Temperature actuated flow reduction valves for individual fixtures are not to be used as a substitute for balanced pressure, thermostatic, or combination shower and tub valves.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

بعض الأحواض مثل المغاسل وأحواض الاستحمام مجهزة بمسارات للفيض overflow routes وهي تصمم وتركب لمنع الماء من البقاء في الحوض بعد صرف المياه منه, ووهذه أيضا تركب لمنع حدوث باكسفونيج, ويتم ذلك بتركيب خلاط المياه بحيث لا يغمر بالماء اذا حصل انسداد في صرف الحوض وهذا يطلق عليه فجوة هوائية air gap وهي مختلفة بالمصطلح عن السابقة وتعرف حسب الكتاب نفسه صفحة 22 
AIR GAP (DRAINAGE): ​​There are air gaps in both drainage and water distribution
systems. When dealing with a drainage system, an air gap is the unobstructed
vertical distance through the open air between the outlet of a waste pipe and the
flood level rim of the receptacle receiving the discharge. An example of this would
be a condensate pipe that terminates above a floor drain. The distance from the​
discharge pipe to the floor drain would be considered the air gap.
( وبالنسبة للمسافة بين مخرج الماء من الخلاط وحافة فيضان المغسلة فقد طرحت سابقا موضوع بعنوان اكواد أمريكية للصحي وفي كتاب ولاية مينسوتا صفحة 156 ... انظر الرسم في الأسفل)


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة لحوض الاستحمام فتحة الصرف يجب ان لاتقل عن 1.5 انش


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

وأخيرا بالنسبة لليوم عندنا غسالة الأطباق وهي مصدر آخر محتمل لحدوث التدفق العكسي, ويجب تركيب مانع تدفق عكسي او فجوة هوائية وهذا يطبق على خط التغذية بالماء.
بالنسبة لصرف هذه المكائن فهناك كلام كثير حوله , فيتطلب الكود استخدام فجوة هوائية على خط الصرف -وقد تكلمنا عنها سابقا- هذه الفجوة تجبر المياه الموجودة على مغادرة الغسالة خلال مواسير الصرف, وبذلك تزيل احتمالية التدفق العكسي لمياه الصرف من مجرى الصرف إلى داخل الغسالة.
بعض الأكواد يطلب صرف غسالة الصحون بصرف خاص مع مصيدة trap وتهوية vent أو صرفها بشكل غير مباشر إلى أي حوض مع مصيدة وتهوية.
أكواد أخرى في الصفحة 92

ودمتم بخير


----------



## ساكانا (17 مايو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير على هالمعلومات


----------



## nabe (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراُ
صراحة محتاج هذا الموضوع من زمان


----------



## zanitty (17 مايو 2011)

الشرح فى منتهى الروعه و خلانى اركز لحاجات مكنتش بهتم بيها قبل كده 
اشكرك جزيلا


riyadh1 قال:


> بالفصل الثالث يوجد معلومات عن صرف مياه التكثيف
> الميول يجب ان لا يقل عن 1/8 انش بالقدم
> أصغر قطر ممكن لماسورة الصرف يتبع للاستطاعة التبريدية بالطن حسب ما يلي:
> حتى 20 طن______________ 4/3 انش
> ...


توضيح و اعتراض
التوضيح
1\8 انش لكل قدم اى يساوى 1%
الاعتراض
التصنيف ده انا ليا عليه اعتراض حيث ان كميه الماء المتكاثف هتختلف من بلد لبلد فازاى هما بقى عملوه تصنيف عام يعنى اللى يسرى على بلد فى منتهى الجفاف ممكن يسرى على بلد رطبه جدا 
ازاى بقى ؟؟


محب الحرمين قال:


> ما شاء الله يا هندسة استمر واحنا معاك بس يارتي حد يعرفني ازاي بيدرج الصورة بالشكل السابق للمنتدي


خش على موقع www.0zz0.com و ارفع الصوره اللى عاوز تضيفها و بعد ما تخلص رفعها هيديلك لنك 
خد اللنك ده كوبى و حطه فى الموضوع كانه صوره 
لما هتعمل ادراج للمشاركه هتظهر الصوره زى ما انت شفتها كده 
انصحك تعمل اكاونت على الموقع بتاع الصور علشان الصوره متتمسحش بعد سنه لانك من غير اكاونت بعد سنه صورتك هتتمسح و هتفضل مكانها صوره دعايه للموقع


----------



## احمد مرسىاحمد مرسى (17 مايو 2011)

*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . *
*و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .*
*و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..*
*اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين*​


----------



## zanitty (17 مايو 2011)

احمد مرسىاحمد مرسى قال:


> *اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . *
> *و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .*
> *و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..*
> *اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين*​


اللهم امين


----------



## كرم الحمداني (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات رائعة فعلا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> توضيح و اعتراض
> التوضيح
> 1\8 انش لكل قدم اى يساوى 1%
> الاعتراض
> ...


 يا أستاذنا الكريم وأخونا الحبيب , الشباب بالكتاب قالوا أقل قطر ممكن فحددوا أنه لا يجوز أن تقل قيمة قطر الماسورة عن كذا وكذا حسب التفصيل, وبعدها على قدر رغبتك يمكنك وضع قطر الماسورة حتى 4 بوصة مافي مشكل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 مايو 2011)

عدنا
المغاسل تحتاج لفتحة صرف أقل شي 1.25 انش كقطر طبعا, يعني والصرف يكون مجهز بحاجات لمنع دخول الاشيا الغريبة ليه.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 مايو 2011)

بالصفحة 93 في غلط صغير بالطباعة بيوضح اذا قريت بعناية.
حوض الاستحمام أقل قطر للصرف 1.5 انش.
الشور 1.5 انش أقل قطر للصرف.
السبب واضح وهو أنه في حوض الاستحمام يوجد جدران عالية نسبيا لحجز الماء فخروج الماء على مهلو مافي مشكل.
أما في الشور لا في جدران ولا شي واذا في بتكون منخفضة لذلك يجب أن تكون فتحة الصرف كبيرة إلى الحد الذي يمكن الماء من المغادرة مور كويكلي


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 مايو 2011)

الشورات تتطلب ارتفاعا ليس أقل من 70 انش من فتحة الصرف
وفي شوية كلام عن أبعاد قاعدة الشور ومواد بناءها صفحة 93 و94 
الأبعاد الداخلية لا تقل عن 30 انش في كل اتجاه, الأرضية تحته يجب أن تكون ناعمة وقابلة لحمل وزن قاعدة الشور .
القاعدة تكون من مواد ضد الماء waterproof من الرصاص أو النحاس, بس في الوقت الحاضر خلاص طبقة دهان - الكلام معروف بورسلين أو الخزف- 
يجب أن تمتد قاعدة الشور ل 2 انش مقاسا من داخل القاعدة أو 3 انش في بعض الأكواد
لا يجب التثبيت بالبراغي أو اي ثقب إلا ما دون 1انش- يعني قيس 1 انش من وش الحافة ومن تحت اعمل ثقوب وثبت زي ما انت عاوز-
يمكن عمل سلوب داخل حوض الشور بمقدار 0.25 انش بالقدم او 0.5 انش بالقدم.
22 انش مسافة بين فتحة الباب والقاعدة على الأقل.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 مايو 2011)

وشو بعرفني في الصفحة 96 عم يحكوا عن شور قاعدته من النحاس وقال شو كتير صعب تثبيتو وبدو خبرة عالية ومو أي حدا بيطلع بأيدو يركبوا, وأنا مابدي ادخل بتفاصيلو , اذا حدا بالأيام شاف شور من النحاس وما عرف يركبوا يرجع للصفحة 96 ويقرا, والله بعين.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 مايو 2011)

المراحيض التي فلاش فالفها 5 جالون راحت أيامو وماعاد أحد يستخدمو - فريحو راسكون منه- .
مقعد المرحاض لازم يكون ناعم وحجمه مناسب للمرحاض اللي بدو يركب عليه, ومقدمته بتكون دائرية الشكل - وبعتقد الكل بيعرفو-
ملاحظة: المراحيض الجديدة المودرين فلاش فالفها بس 1.5 جالون او اقل....


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 مايو 2011)

Sinks are required to have drains with a minimum diameter of 1.5 inches.
Strainers or crossbars are required in the sink drain. If you look, you will see
that basket strainers have the basket part as a strainer and crossbars below the
basket. This provides protection from foreign objects, even when the basket is
removed. If a sink is equipped with a garbage disposer, the drain opening in​the sink should have a diameter of at least 3.5 inches.


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2011)

ماشاء الله
كورس مجانى من المهندس رياض للمهندسين العرب
موضوع جميل و يستحق التثبيت​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 مايو 2011)

المراحيض التي لها خزان طرد تجهز بانبوب overflow tube والذي يجب أان يكون لارج كفاية لملاءمة دخول أكبر كمية ممكنة من الماء في أي وقت ممكن. وكل تجهيزات خزان الطرد يجب أن تكون ممكنة الوصول وذلك لأغراض الصيانة والاستبدال, ونهاية ماسورة الفيض تكون عند أعلى نقطة في المرحاض
وبظن أن آلية العمل معروفة...


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا م / رياض على مجهودك الرائع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 مايو 2011)

أنابيب الماء الساخن توصل إلى يسار الخلاط والماء البارد يوصل إلى يمين الخلاط, كقاعدة عامة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 مايو 2011)

آخر فقرة لأحوال القواعد في المباني السكنية عم يتكلموا فيها عن الخلاطات بتاع الشور والتي تعطي الماء تحت درجة حرارة معينة (صمام خلط) فيجب أن لاتزيد درجة الحرارة عن 110 فهرنهايت في بعض الأمكن أو 120 في أماكن أخرى. وقالوا هذا يعطي أمان وخصوصا للعجائز والولاد الصغار.
وقالوا أنه بعض الكواد لا يطلب مثل هذه الخلاطات في الأبنية السكنية.
ودمتم بخير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

اليوم عندنا أحواض التطبيقات التجارية
Commercial Fixture Applications
نافورات الماء (drinking foutains) شائعة الاستخدام في التطبيقات التجارية.
 المطاعم تستخدم طاحونة فضلات (garbage disposers) كبيرة لدرجة أنها تحتاج إلى اثنين ليحملوها.
مجموعة من الشورات شائعة في أندية اللياقة.
المباول أيضا شائعة في التطبيقات التجارية.
المراحيض المستخدمة غالبا ما تختلف عن تلك المستخدمة في التطبيقات السكنية.
بعض التطبيقات الخاصة مثل حوض التعميد في الكنائس, وغيرها.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

نافورات الماء, القاعدة الأساسية هي أنه لايمكن تركيب مثل هذه التطبيقات في غرف المراحيض, أو حتى غرفة تحتوي على مرحاض.
إذا المبنى من النوع الذي يقدم ماء أو يأتيه ماء معبأ بالزجاجت مثل المطاعم قد لاتكون هناك حاجة لمثل هذه النوافير​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

طواحين الفضلات في التطبيقات التجارية قد تكون كبيرة. الطواحين العملاقة تتطلب صرف ليس أقل من 2 انش, وأيضا أن يكون لها ماسورة صرف ومصيدة خاصة. ويجب أن تمتلك مصدر ماء بارد.
وذاكرين أنه الطواحين الكبيرة يمكن أن لاتتصل بفاصل شحوم (وقد يفهم منه أن الطواحين الصغيرة يمكن أن تتصل بفاصل شحوم)​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

Garbage can washers are not fixtures you will find in the average home, but
they are not uncommon in commercial applications. Due to the nature of this fixture,
the water supply to the fixture must be protected against backsiphonage. This
can be done with either a backflow preventer or an air gap. The waste pipe from
these fixtures must have an individual trap. The receptor that collects the residue
from the garbage can washer must be equipped with a removable strainer, capable
of preventing the entrance of large particles into the sanitary drainage system.​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

لمزيد من المعلومات حول الطواحين
http://www.bouldenplumbing.com/learn-more/plumbing/garbage-disposal.php


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

الشورات, عم يقولوا انهم مختلفين عن الأبنية السكنية , وليس من المعقول في الأبنية التجارية إلا تواجد مجموعة من الشورات داخل مكان واحد , القضية الأساسية التي ذكروها هنا هي عن أرضية الشور وأن تكون هذه الأرضية مع ميول كاف لصرف الماء عبر الصفايات ومالازم الماء يخرج من شور لآخر.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

المباول: كمية الماء المستخدمة في الفلاش فالف الواحد يجب أن تكون كحد أقصى 1.5 جالون, الماء القادم يجب أن يحمى ضد الباك فلو. كل مبولة لها فلاش فالف خاص, يجب أن لا يأخذوا مكان أكثر من نصف مساحة المرحاض.
الأرضيات والجدران حول المباول يجب أن تكون معزولة ضد الماء وسهلة التنظيف, ومن مواد غير امتصاصية, العزل يجب أن يمتد على الأقل نصف قدم من كل جانب للمبولة وتقاس هذه المسافة من الحافة الخارجية للقطعة.
العزل يمتد لأربعة أقدام بعيدا عن المبولة -طبعا في الأرضية-


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

المراحيض التجارية يمكن أن تختلف عن تلك المنزلية, يجب أن يكون لها حوض أطول وبالتالي مقعد أطول.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

شوية كلام حلوين عن الفلاش فالف في الصفحة 100


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

بعض القواعد الخاصة بالعناية الصحية
special fixture for healthcare
ولو كنت ما بتشتغل فيهم بس على الأقل اعرف متطلباتهم, كل قواعد الخاصة بالصحة يجب أن تكون مصنوعة من مواد على درجة عالية من المواصفات, يمكن ان تتحمل درجات حرارة عالية أو منخفضة -جدا-.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

المعقمات sterilizers:
كل المواسير المتجهة إليه يجب أن تكون قابلة للوصول accessible للصيانة والفحص. أنابيب البخار القادمة للمعقم يجب أن تركب بنظام الجاذبية ليتم التحكم بالماء المتكاثف ولمنع الرطوبة من الدخول للمعقم. ويجب أن يزود بوسائل تحكم بالبخار. صرف المعقم يجب أن يصرف بطريقة غير مباشرة وأن يملك كاشف للتسرب, لمنع دخول الماء الغير المعقم لداخ المعقم.
لا يمكن تنظيف داخل المعقم بالأسيد وغيرها من المواد الكيماوية اذا كان المعقم متصلا بنظام الصرف.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 مايو 2011)

clinical sinks:
Clinical sinks are sometimes called bedpan washers. Clinical sinks are required to
have an integral trap. The trap seal must be visible and the *******s of the sink
must be removed by siphonic or blowout action. The trap seal must be automatically
replenished, and the sides of the fixture must be cleaned by a flush rim at
every flushing of the sink. These special fixtures are required to connect to the
DWV system in the same manner as a water closet. When clinical sinks are installed
in utility rooms, they are not meant to be a substitute for a service sink. On
the other hand, service sinks may never be used to replace a clinical sink. Devices
for making or storing ice shall not be placed in a soiled utility room.​


----------



## hanon_3000 (21 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 مايو 2011)

Vacuum Fluid Suction Systems
بصراحة ما عندي تصور او خلفية حول هذا النظام.
القضية : صرف هذا النظام يجب ان يكون بشكل مباشر إلى نظام الصرف مع مصيدة , التهوية أيضا بأنبوب منفصل إلى خارج المبنى.
أنبوب الصرف يجبان يكون مقاوم للتآكل, وناعم الملمس من الداخل, الأنبوب الرئيسي ليس أقل من 1 انش كقطر والبرانشات ليس أقل من نصف انش.
الصرف يجب أن يكون له clean out سهلة الوصول ومقاسة حسب توصيات الصانع.
تذفق الهواء بداخل النظام يجب أن لا يتجاوز 5000 قدم بالدقيقة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 مايو 2011)

Special Vents
مؤسسات السباكة تعتمد أساليب مختلفة لتهوية بعض التجهيزات عن تلك الموجودة في السباكة العادية.
ومن ذلك نأخذ مثال عن bedpan washer (البيدبان هو عبارة عن اداة تستخدم لوضع فضلات المرضى من بول وبراز وتستخدم في السرير -لمشاهدة صور عنها اعمل بحث صوري في جوجل واكتب bedpan-) فيلزم لها ماسورة تهوية بقطر 2 انش على الأقل تمتد لخارج المبنى فوق السقف.

طبعا هذا النوع من النظام يطلق عليه local vent.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 مايو 2011)

هذا اللوكال فينت لا يمكن ربطه مع التهوية من الصرف العادي.
عندي مبنى من عدة طوابق, وكل طابق يحتوي على bedpan washer .
 ماسورة تهوية من قطر :2 انش ل 2 بيدبان, 3 انش ل 6 بيدبان, 4 انش 12 قطعة.
اذا تم استخدام تلتهوية المحلية لأكثر من قطعة واحدةة يجب أن يتم عمل تهوية لها مع مصيدة وهذه المصيدة يجب أن تكون مملوؤة بالماء (المصيدة عبارة عن بي تراب).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 مايو 2011)

Vents serving multiple sterilizers must be connected with inverted wye fittings,
and all connections must be accessible. Sterilizer vents are intended to drain
to an indirect waste. The minimum diameter of a vent for a bedpan sterilizer is 1.5
inches. When serving a utensil sterilizer, the minimum vent size is 2 inches. Vents
for pressure-type sterilizers must be at least 2.5 inches in diameter. When serving
a pressure instrument sterilizer, a vent stack must be at least 2 inches in diameter.
Up to two sterilizers of this type may be on a 2-inch vent. A 3-inch stack can handle
four units.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 مايو 2011)

المشافي تتطلب أن يكون لديها مصدرين للماء على الأقل, هذين المصدرين يمكن أن يتصلا خط ماء رئيسي واحد.
الماء الساخن يجب أن يخدم كل القواعد والأحواض حسب توصيات الصانع.
بعض الأكواد تطلب تزويد ماء ساخن او ان يكون نظام الماء الساخن قادر على تزويد 6.5 جالون عند درجة حرارة 125 درجة في الساعة لكل سرير.
البعض الآخر ذهب أبعد من ذلك وطلب لماكبخ المشافي 4 جالون عند 180 درجة في الساعة لكل سرير.
غرفة المغاسل 4.5 جالون عند 180 درجة في الساعة لكل سرير.
استطاعة تخزين الماء الساخن ليس أقل من 8% من كامل احتياجات المششفى.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 مايو 2011)

وأخر فقرة في هذا الفصل الطويل نسبيا هي طرق منع حدوث التدفق العكسي backflow
الباك فلو هو عبارة عن دخول ماء او أي سوائل أخرى إلى نظام الماء الصالح للشرب.
عند تركيب مانع التدفق العكسي يجب تركيبه على مسافة 6 انش على الأقل من حافة فيضان الحوض. وفي حالة الشور مع هوز hand held يركب ب 6 انش أعلى من أعلى نقطة يمكن ان يصل الهوز إليها.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 مايو 2011)

وهكذا نكون قد انتهينا من الفصل الرابع من هذا الكتاب, عسى الله ان ييسر لنا أن نكمل ما بدأنا به.
لنا عودة بعد إسبوع على الأقل ليتسنى لمن فاته البداية ان يقرأ ما فاته.
ودمتم بخير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 مايو 2011)

وأمنية وهي أن يقرأ الفصل من الكتاب باللغة الانكليزية
****
***
**
*
بالمرفقات


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 مايو 2011)

عذرا للتأخر في الاكمال
ادعولي بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2011)

riyadh1 قال:


> عذرا للتأخر في الاكمال
> ادعولي بالشفاء العاجل


شفاك الله و عافاك 
اللهم اضف اخى رياض شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2011)

riyadh1 قال:


> عذرا للتأخر في الاكمال
> ادعولي بالشفاء العاجل


 
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك

ألف سلامة عليك
رفع الله بها من درجاتك و أزل عنك ما تكره
الله إشفه
اللهم أمين​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

يا معين يارب
الفصل الخامس
Water Heaters
​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (4 يونيو 2011)

أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويحميك من كل سوء


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

في بعض الحالات سخانات المياه تكون جزءا من نظام التدفئة. عند ذلك درجة الحرارة العظمى للماء الخارج لسخان المياه هي 140 درجة فهرنهايت. إلا عند استخدام صمام معايرة درجة الحرارة لإبقاء درجة حرارة مقبولة في نظام الماء الصالح للشرب.
يجب تزويد كل سخانات المياه بمحابس تصريف توجد في اسفل السخان وهذه المحابس يجب أن تتوافق مع asse 1005. 
مكان تركيب السخان على درجة عالية من الأهمية, يجب أن يكون في منطقة سهلة الوصول للصيانة أو الاستبدال.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

[font=&quot]وكما ذكرنا درجة الحرارة لا تتجاوز 140 درجة. كل سخان ماء أو خزان تجميع للماء الساخن يجب أن تركب عليه لصاقة أو شيء من هذا القبيل لتحديد الضغط الأعظمي للسخان.[/font]​ [font=&quot]يجب أن يزود كل سخان بمتحكم لدرجة الحرارة اتوماتيكي وهذا المنظم يسمح بالتحكم من ادنى لأعلى درجة حرارة ممكنة.[/font]​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

تركيب سخانات الماء يجب أن يتوافق مع توصيات الصانع وكود السباكة.
تركيب سخانات الماء التي تعمل بالغاز أو النفط يجب أن تتوافق مع كود السباكة والكود الميكانيكي او كود الغاز.
تركيب السخانات الكهربائية يجب أن يتوافق مع كود السباكة وجزء nfpa 70 .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

في المناطق المعرضة للزالزل يجب التثبيت بطريقة تقي من الاهتزازات


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

عندما يتم تركيب السخان في العلية (Attic) امور خاصة يجب تطبيقها ومنها أن العلية يجب أن تزود بممر من دون معوقات مع مساحة كافية تسمح بإزالة السخان.
this should be common sense
وهذا الكلام هو جزء من الكود - مش اي كلام يعني-
هناك عدة طرق لقياس طريق الخروج للسخان من العلية ومنها:
-أقل ارتفاع 30 انش
- أقل عرض 22 انش
- أقل طول 20 انش


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

الأرضية صلبة ومستمرة في منطقة الخروج مع 24 انش على الأقل كعرض للممر.
منطقة خدمة أمام السخان 30 انش في 3 انش.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

connections
ربط أو وصل سخان المياه ليس صعبا ولكن طريقة الربط يجب أن تتوافق مع متطلبات الكود.
أول شي يجب أخذ الحيطة منه هو هو هو تركيب محابس فصل.
محبس يركب على خط الماء البارد القادم من الخط الرئيسي, والذي من صفاته أن يكون سهل الوصول وفي نفس مكان تركيب السخان ويخدم سخان واحد فقط - فلا يمكن استخدام محبس يغلق على سخانين- ولا أن يعرقل وصول الماء إلى أي جزء آخر من الشبكة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

Any means of connecting a circulating water heater to a tank must provide for proper circulation of water through the water heater. All piping that is required for the installation of appliances that will draw from the water heater or storage tank must comply with all provisions of the plumbing and mechanical codes.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

ولا ننسى تركيب مفتاح وصل-فصل كهربائي بجانب كل سخان.
وفي حالة سخانات الغاز أو النفط محبس فصل بجانب السخان.


----------



## gaber osman (4 يونيو 2011)

واللة فكرة جميلة يا بشمهندس ربنا يوفقك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

SAFETY REQUIREMENTS
الالتزام بمتطلبات الأمان ضروري وأساسي عند تركيب أو استبدال سخان الماء. 
أخطر المشاكل هو حدوث السيفون في ماسورة الماء, حلها بسيط نركب مانع سيفون.مثل أنبوب ماء بارد غاطس مع فتحة في أعلى السخان , أو تركيب محبس تفريغ (vacuum relief valve) يركب على خط الماء البارد أعلى من قمة السخان.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

بعض السخانات تستقبل الماء من البارد من الأسفل , هذا النوع يجب أن يزود بمحبس تفريغ متطابق مع ansi z21.22 .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 يونيو 2011)

محبس فصل الطاقة ضروري للسخانات التي يتم التحكم بها أوتوماتيكيا, هذا المحبس مصصم ليقطع الطاقة عن خزان الماء الساخن قبل أن تزيد درجة الحرارة فيه عن 210 درجة.
وتركيب هذاا النوع من المحابس لا يزيل الحاجة إلى تركيب محابس تخفيض الضغط و الحرارة.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 يونيو 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية 
ايه الكلام الجميل ده 
صراحة جرعة دسمة في غلالة من حرير 
وفقكم الله و زادكم من فضله


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 يونيو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> يعطيك الف عافية
> ايه الكلام الجميل ده
> صراحة جرعة دسمة في غلالة من حرير
> وفقكم الله و زادكم من فضله


 جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الكريم
وأرجو أن تطلوا عليينا بين فينة وأخرى لإبداء خبرتكم ومشورتكم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 يونيو 2011)

T & P Valves:محابس الحرارة والضغط
سيمر علينا مصطلح هو relief valve ومنه ثلاثة أنواع ضغط - حرارة- ضغط وحرارة
وظيفة هذه المحابس هي لتخفيف الضغط والحرارة من الشبكة عندما تصل لنقطة معينة فتفتح هذه المحابس اوتوماتيكيا للتخلص من الضغط او الحرارة أو كلاهما
واصطلاحا ساسميها محابس تخفيض (الحرارة- الضغط...).
والتعريف حسب ماورد في الكتاب في الفصل الأول هو


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 يونيو 2011)

RELIEF VALVE, PRESSURE: A valve that is pressure-actuated and held closed by a spring or other means that serves to relieve pressure automatically when a set pressure is reached.
RELIEF VALVE, TEMPERATURE AND PRESSURE: A relief valve that opens when a set pressure or a set temperature is reached.
RELIEF VALVE, TEMPERATURE: A relief valve that opens when a set temperature is reached


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 يونيو 2011)

المحابس السابقة يجب أن تستخدم في سخانات الماء أو خزانات الماء الساخن التي تعمل فوق الضغط الجوي,وأن تكون هذه المحابس متوافقة مع ANSI Z21.22.ويجب أن تكون ذاتية الانغلاق selfclosing


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 يونيو 2011)

محابس تخفيض الحرارة تركب-لتعمل بالماء-فوق الخزان ب 6 انش.
عند فصل سخان الماء عن الخزان فإن محابس التخفيض تركب بينهما, ويمنع منعا باتا إضافة أي صمامات أخرى على الخطا لواصل بينهما.
لاتفكر إنك ما تركب محابس التخفيض لأن النتائج رح تكون وخيمة


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 أغسطس 2011)

ما هو الفرق بين انابيب النحاس type k & type y
من معلوماتي انه احد الفروق ان type k يتم استخدامه في امريكا وtype y يستخدم في اوروبا
فهل هناك فروق اخرى؟ وايهما الافضل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 سبتمبر 2011)

سنعود مرة أخرى...في نهاية الأسبوع...بعد غياب بسبب الاصابة التي ما زالت اثارها تزعجني


----------



## abdalmonem (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله فكرة الموضوع أكثر من رائعة وأتمنى من كل التخصصات تبدأ فى الفكره والسسب ان المهندس لما بيكون عند المعلومه من الكوود بيكون واثق من نفسه ويقدر يشتغل وقلبه جامد .
انا مهندس كهرباء وحابب الفكره ونفسى ابدأ فيها ياريت حد فى الاول يشاركنى فيها يكلمنى على الخاص الاول ونرتب
وبعد كده نبدأ نتعلم أكنر مع بعض ومبدأيا هيا هتكون فائده ليا وللى هيشارك أكتر من اى حد تانى 

انا مستنى اخوانى


----------



## abdalmonem (10 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعه أنا أؤيد رأى المهندس zanity لكن عندى مشكله
انا حاولت اقول للمهندس zanity إنى باحبه فى الله وحاسس انه شخص محترم ونفسى نتعرف اكتر لكن ولأنى مهندس مسكيــن لم أتجاوز 50 مشاركه فى المنتدى لم اتمكن من ذلك 
لكن اشهد الله انى باحب كل مسلم ملتزم وقبل ده كله بأحترم المنتدى الرائع اللى بنتعلم منه كتيير


----------



## zanitty (10 سبتمبر 2011)

abdalmonem قال:


> يا جماعه أنا أؤيد رأى المهندس zanity لكن عندى مشكله
> انا حاولت اقول للمهندس zanity إنى باحبه فى الله وحاسس انه شخص محترم ونفسى نتعرف اكتر لكن ولأنى مهندس مسكيــن لم أتجاوز 50 مشاركه فى المنتدى لم اتمكن من ذلك
> لكن اشهد الله انى باحب كل مسلم ملتزم وقبل ده كله بأحترم المنتدى الرائع اللى بنتعلم منه كتيير


يا اخى احبك الذى احببتنى له 
شرف ليا كلامك يا باش مهندس 
ربنا يكرمك و يبارك فيك


----------



## ameeno (3 يناير 2012)

أكمل بارك الله فيك و في علمك و زادك علما


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 نوفمبر 2012)

:16:


----------



## MAH.KALFAT (8 أبريل 2016)

مهندس رياض انا بشوف اسمك او منشور لحضرتك بفرح لاني عارف اني هستفيد ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ويزيدك


----------



## م.مصطفى محمود سيد (11 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم 
بشمهندس رياض ربنا يبارك في علم حضرتك
وممكن طلب لو حضرتك جمعت المعلومات دي ملف او تعملها ملف زي بتاع الحريق اللى حضرتك عملته بصراحة استفدنا جدا من ملفات الحريق


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (18 يوليو 2016)

ممكن رابط جديد شغال لان الرابط القديم (http://www.mediafire.com/?daz912pc3x2phio) غير فعال ..مع تقديري وشكري


----------

